# Why do puppies cost so much?



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good golden breeder charge a lot because breeding golden's costs a lot of money. Especially if the breeder competes in field and confirmation events which they should.

English golden's are expensive because they are very popular and many are not great breeders who are simply using the popularity to charge more for their dogs. If you are looking for and English type you need to be very careful in selecting a breeder.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

an English style golden is just that.... a golden that is bred to the UK standard and comes from English or European lines... THEY SHOULD NOT cost any more. There are a few threads about English and European lines... they have gotten to be very stylish with many disreputable people breeding them for ridiculous amounts of money. A reputable breeder of English/European style does not charge more for their puppies and the only reason to go English style is a personal preference.... They are simply golden retrievers like any other. 

That having been said the average pup in this area is around $1500 and that really barely covers expenses of the litter. As vet care has gotten more expensive and the costs associated with raising a litter has gone up so have puppy prices. 
s


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Just wondering, what are the expenses of breeding and raising a little? I know it is different depending on where you live, but I would just like to get an idea. I would like to understand this a little more and I can't seem to find this information anywhere else.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Expenses can add up quickly. I can easily have $5,000 into a litter if everything goes right. If there are complications, your costs can skyrocket in a hurry. Those midnight trips to the ER Vet for a C-section can set you back $2,000 and up.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Just getting the basic health clearance is a huge expense. Then if you want to do this right have titles on your dog that can cost you a pretty penny too. Breeding done right is very expensive.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Good breeders are not in it for the money but there are plenty of costs associated with getting good puppies--health clearances on the parents of the puppies, all the expenses for shows and all if parents are champions, and so. But you have to do your homework because you don't always get what you pay for, and the price does not mean quality.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I have always found this post very helpful!

Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums - View Single Post - Goldengirls Kennel


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

The other end of it, is that while we DO need to VERY careful look over the situation before making any purchase (and especially an animal!), the initial purchase price of a pet is NOTHING compared to the long term care costs. The purchase price is often minimal compared to the costs of food, vet care, supplies, emergencies, boarding, training, and other things over the course of your pet's life.

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks Nixietink, that's what I was looking for. It help explain a lot of things. 

I know the initial cost is nothing compared to the cost of care for it's life time. This will be my second golden. My first kinda fell into my lap; he was free. He is the reason why I want another. His life ended short at 7 years old. It was heart breaking. I still miss him and there will a always be a hole in my heart.

Though we didn't pay anything up front, he ended up with a lot of medical bill. He had allergies to what seemed like everything around him. Those rounds of shots equaled the amount of the cost of my new puppy. He also started to show signs of arthritis at 5, so we started treatment on that. Then at 7, his vision went in a matter of a month. After a couple visits to several specialist, we found out that our baby is going to die from a brain tumor. 

What I'm getting at is I don't have a problem paying more if breeders are *truly* taking every precaution and effort in breeding dogs that doesn't already have any genetic defect. What I do have a problem with are the breeders that claim to be what they are not. I have dealt with a lot of those.

Anyways, thanks for listening to my rant.....I think I just needed a little break down of the cost to make me feel better about the amount I'm paying. My friends however, all think I'm crazy =/ But who can put a price on our babies =)


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

If you tell us where in Washington you are, people may be able to recommend reputable breeders in your area.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm in Seattle. I am looking for one that has a little field background.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Check out chuckanut if you're interested in breeders with show and performance history. I think First String too.


----------



## AKGOLD (Nov 9, 2010)

Holo,

If you are really looking field, the sire of this litter can't really be beat. The dam has her JH, so she has at least been started into the hunt test field realm as well.

(WA) FC-AFC TNT's Stanley Steamer puppies - RetrieverTraining.Net - the RTF

Best of luck in your search.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not a breeder, but think of it like this--

6+ puppies x food x vaccines x wormer is easily several hundred dollars.

Progesterone testing, x ray, ultrasound, fee for frozen semen or natural breeding ( ie. getting the bitch to the stud's house no matter where that may be, hotel, plane ride, etc)

Yes, I am sure that some litters have given breeders a little bit extra money but this usually goes back to the dogs. Entry fees into shows, be it conformation, field, obedience, rally; supplies for the daily needs of dogs, veterinary care. It is not inexpensive to own multiple dogs and compete with them. 

The quality of dogs that these hobby breeders are far superior to those selling puppies from the newspaper or back of a truck in a parking lot. Yes, those dogs can also be wonderful companions, but sometimes have health problems, poor temperament due to poor early socialization, etc. The parents from reputable breeders have been health tested and the breeder is there for life for your support. Sounds like a bargain to me! Contact your local GR club, get a puppy referral, and find a breeder to speak with. I'm sure they'll be more than candid about where yout $1000 goes.


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

I made $14 bucks on my last litter and thats if I didn't figure wrong somewhere.... and then I got a puppy back who had a birth defect and we refunded their money and took back the puppy. That puppy eventually needed 10,000 in surgery so lets see how much did I make on that litter.... between the c-section, stud fee, medical care for mom and pups, food, packets, toys, supplies.... etc etc.... Its generally a losing proposition for me. I charged $1200 for pups which was less than most in my area... I will be going up for my next litter. 

I should add that I am paying around $1800-$2000 for my wolfhound pup that is due in a couple weeks. I am not really sure which because I haven't asked for hte specific amount but I know her litter last summer was $1800 
S


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

It is a good thing you are cautious. Unfortunately there are a lot if "breeders" out there who will scam you.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

To give you an idea of what can be involved in a litter, here is a general breakdown of costs directly related to conceiving, whelping, rearing and registering my last litter. This does not include things like the cost of the whelping box, extra power used to run the heat lamp, wash blankets, etc, cost of mom's clearances, travel or entry fees for her multiple titles, toys for the babies, etc)

Stud fee (3 straws frozen) $1700
Tank rental/filling with liquid nitrogen $150
Shipping/brokerage $400
Progesterone testing $400
Surgical AI $600
Ultrasound to confirm pregnancy $90
Litter count xray $75
Emergency C-section $1200
Food $200
Wormer $30
Microchips $80
Vet check and Vaccs $150
Litter Registration $86
Registration transfers/nonbreeding clauses $145
___________________
Total $5306

I sold three of these pups for $1200 each (my price determined by what would be a reasonable price in my area given the pedigree and parent titles), and the fourth I kept as getting her was the reason I had done this breeding. So my income for the litter was $3600, for a total loss of $1706! And that is why pups cost so much. They would be even more expensive if we truly passed on all of the costs to our puppy families.


----------



## ActionJackson (Oct 25, 2010)

I always thought of the cost to be relative....

I mean OK I'm going to get a puppy that costs lets say $1,500. Sure, $1,500 in one shot is a good chunk of change, no question. But $1,500 for a companion you could have for 10+ years? Boy, that's pretty reasonable to me.

And that $1,500 will probably be matched with another $1,000 easily in the first 6 months to a year of owning the dog (vaccines, spay/neuter, training classes, etc). 

It's like I tell people all the time when they ask my opinion about buying their boat but are worried about it sucking gas - if you can't afford the gas, YOU CAN'T AFFORD THE BOAT!!!

So keep in mind too, you may be able to scrape together $1,500 for the dog, but you better expect to have at least that much put aside for the 1st year costs!


----------



## typercy (Jan 17, 2011)

jackie_hubert said:


> Check out chuckanut if you're interested in breeders with show and performance history. I think First String too.


I'll second that recommendation.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

When I bought Brady, I went through a reputable breeder and paid I think $1200. My brother-in-law a couple months earlier had bought a golden puppy through a website broker for I think $800.

I never told my husband how much we paid for Brady, but he does know it was more than the $800 that my brother-in-law paid - and my husband did probably more than once call me stupid the first few months for paying too much. 

Well within a year, he stopped complaining. It is very obvious that we got a better quality dog based on health, temperment and last but not least looks.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I think alot more goes into respectable professional breeding than just the dogs and supplies etc. Education, respect and responsibility for the breed. All of this includes passion, love and energy. I have never acquired so much from reading here all that goes into breeding. I have the utmost respect for the professional breeder that does all the right things to ensure the health and well being of the breed.


----------



## shamrock0719 (Nov 1, 2010)

have you checked for referrals with your local golden retriever club? I have found this to be a very helpful in searching for a golden pup! They can give you the names of reputable breeders. Call them and talk to them, but don't be in a big rush to get the first puppy. Do your homework, I wish I had with my first one!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are made of GOLD after all. :


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Shamrock0719
I have contacted them and have talked to several breeders now, even the ones on the breeders list. I first signed a contract and put a deposit down for a first pick boy with Valor Goldens. They were on the Evergreen Retriever Club. I had asked other breeders about them and each and everyone said that they had great dogs and that I would be vary happy with one of her pups. Just a week ago she emailed me saying sorry, but I over sold my puppies meaning I sold your puppy. Weird being as that she had a litter of 11 and there was more then one boy. I tired calling her, but she wouldn't even answer her phone. 

So now I am on the hunt again, but this time with a bit more caution. While on my search, I found out that the lady that runs Valor Goldens use to be great and was involved in many Golden things until something happened and she became off.....they are no longer on the breeders list. For some reason, people were more willing to talk about them once I told them my story. Wish this information came out beforehand.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks again guys for the explanation. Again, I don't have a problem this amount, I already know and have been putting money aside for my puppies first year with me. Sense I *was* expecting my puppy in a week, I've already gotten everything I would've needed. Now all I need is the puppy....


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm sorry about your experience. That just really sucks! But perhaps it was for the better if the breeder is not maybe all that you hoped for - it's so important to have a good trusting relationship with your breeder, especially should any health issues come up. If you're thinking of looking in BC too - check out Zaniri or Fyreglo for pups with a history of show and performance.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

I had posted this in another thread but here you go:

I have a litter of 10 puppies and sell them at your price of $1000 each.

Now for my expenses......

SHow dog at AKC events to ascertain quality (avg. championship costs between $7-12,000 to achieve)



Travel to meet and compare various stud dogs (if not own stud)​
$400 



OFA, CERF and CHD certifications of health for Mom​
$480.00


4-7 Progesterone tests to pinpoint accuracy of timing @75/every 2 days​
$350.00


Brucellous test & health check for bitch​
$100.00


Stud Fee to Stud Owner​
$1000-2,000.00


Lost wages (time off work to travel to stud dog)​
$200.00


Travel to Stud dog (gas, tolls, meals) (local vs. out of state
$250.00

4 nights at mid-priced dog-friendly lodging @$80/night (not counting hours on phone finding it)​
$320.00


Non refundable security deposit per night because of dog $20/night​
$80.00


OR Airline fare and boarding to fly bitch to dog for 2 wks​
$500 


Semen Collection if Stud won't/can't breed the bitch (veterinary expense)​
$350.00


Implantation (surgery) or Trans cervical introduction of collected sperm into bitch​
$800.00

2nd Trans cervical (better results with second attempt) 

$350.00


Ultrasound to check on status of breeding - did it take?​
$100.00


*NO PUPPIES YET, just preliminaries (double if breeding doesn't take) *





Accumulate needed birthing supplies (clamps, heat lamp, heat mat, siphon bulb, replacement milk, etc.) assuming already have some things from previous litters
$50.00

Update website & get puppycam ready (hosting)​
$50.00


Extra food in anticipation of pregnancy
$100.00

Prenatal vitamins for bitch​
$20.00-50.00


X-ray to confirm pregnancy (Reproduction Specialist Vet), make sure vet is on call that weekend​
$100.00

(it's always on a weekend or most inconvenient day)



Miss work to deliver puppies (sick time or lost wages)​$140.00


Birth Expenses - Natural (have oxytocin, other drugs on hand for complications)​
$80.00-100.00


Birth Expenses - C-section/Complications​
$1,000.00-3,000.00


Emergency visit cost (weekend, after hours or fading puppy vet visit)​
$100-200.00


*PUPPIES ARE BORN!*



AKC litter registration $25 + $2 per puppy​$50


More premium food for nursing mom & puppies (once weaned)​
$200.00


Nursing Mom refuses eat premium food, demands steak and cottage cheese instead​
$100.00


Vet Emergency that always happens (stepped on puppy, Mastitis in mom)​
$100-500.00


Start puppies on solid food (hamburger, cottage cheese, premium Puppy food varies by breeder)​
$50-200.00


Worm puppies 3 times (assuming 4-12 puppies) - stool sample $35 each & meds
$175.00​



First DHLPP shots for 4-12 puppies (1 shots each) & Vet checkup $95 & 
$300.00

New & replacement puppy toys, towels, baby gates, other misc. necessities​
$50-100.00


Home Destruction (replace chewed woodwork, cords, repair furniture & rugs etc.)​
$100-300.00


24/7 job of supervising new mom, making sure puppies are safe & fed, laundress, playmate and poop picker upper 
????​


Assemble puppy "going home" packets (copying, food samples, collar, etc.)​
$75.00


Photos/developing, communication w/puppy buyers (digital/film - email/long distance charges)​
$100.00

Added utility bills and laundry costs for washing puppy blankets and heating for puppies when they are first born.
$200


Eventual Sleep and a Healthy Mom & Puppies - Puppy breath and cuddles​


PRICELESS
PRICELESS​*TOTAL COST TO BREED A LITTER OF GOLDEN PUPPIES? TOTAL*
*$18,395. *

Yes, some of these costs may not be required for every breeding but this will give you an idea of what the costs are that go into a successful breeding. Then there are times when you do a breeding and spend a few thousand dollars and mom doesn't take. We just had that happen with one of our girls.....hey, it happens. But, I digress......given this level of costs that go into a litter and there will be more if you need to replace or buy a wehlping box, puppy pen, bedding, etc. How is a breeder supposed to offer an all inclusive guarantee??? The cost of a puppy as many other posters have said would be beyond exhorbitant and no one would be breeding.
​


----------



## Almanac (Jan 26, 2011)

$1000-$1400 is a small fraction of the cost of owning a dog.

When you factor in food, toys, vet bills, fences or whatever else.. you will be paying a lot more.

In my opinion, if you are having trouble affording the cost of a puppy alone, then you cannot afford to care for the dog over the course of its life.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Almanac said:


> $1000-$1400 is a small fraction of the cost of owning a dog.
> 
> When you factor in food, toys, vet bills, fences or whatever else.. you will be paying a lot more.
> 
> In my opinion, if you are having trouble affording the cost of a puppy alone, then you cannot afford to care for the dog over the course of its life.


I'm not having trouble, was just wondering what the cost were being as that I am not a breeder and do not know. I can make assumptions... Just because one can afford to to pay that much doesn't mean that one can't wonder why breeds chose to pick that price for their dogs.

I know vary well how much it cost in owning a dog as I have owned one before.
Thanks everyone, now I am in the know


----------

